# Rotala ?



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Found a small piece of this about 1/4 inch long stuck to a root system of a plant I picked up at aquarium garedeners meeting. thinking its some kind of rotala but it has 4 leaves per node & all other types of rotala in my tanks have 3


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Bristles,

It looks like _Hemianthus micranthemoides_ 

Jeffrey


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello Jeffrey, Thanks much,after reading the plant description on this site I think think your correct,especially that the stems do grow at an angle.  I've looked in all my books & had asked all my plant friends with no luck. I think it's cool that my answer came all the way from Indonessia 

John


----------

